# Need contractor Whitehall PA Snow & Landscaping



## clintw1665 (Nov 23, 2018)

looking for someone to service commercial property for snow removal (seasonal) & grounds maintenance (monthly) from now-11/2019.
Please contact me to discuss.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

How’d that work out for you? I might be interested in the landscaping


----------



## clintw1665 (Nov 23, 2018)

Worked out well, we got a contractor to cover. We have a lot of national stores that are getting tired of working with the large so called, maintenance companies and having contractors walk out on their duties for non-payment and ridiculous rates acting as a third party. Send me your e-mail. I’ll gladly send your information to anyone else in the area.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

[email protected]


----------

